# No default gateway and faulty IP address



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

I have encountered network problems with my laptop.
My laptop is an hp pavilion entertainment PC, dv2042tx, using Windows XP.
My three flatmates and I share a Dynalink RTA1046VW router all using wireless. 
I am the only one who cannot access the network, while the wireless network connection status said 'limited or no connection', or 'not connected'.
As I am the only one who cannot get the internet access, I suppose there is nothing wrong with my router and the ISP. 
I tried to restart my computer, the router, and my laptop wireless, but none of these help.
However, I can get access to the internet when the laptop is connected to one of the ethernet ports of the router.

I ran > ipconfig /all and showed the following

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC142732397220
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-F4-90

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.96.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-99-0A-38

C:\Documents and Settings\User>​I suppose the IP address I get is faulty as it is started from 169.254
Also, I don't have any default gateway. 
I tried to remove all networks from my wireless network connection properties and add the one I am using back, it didn't help either.
I did > netsh winsock reset
but I still cannot get access to the wireless.

I went to other places, it runs perfectly fine with the wireless connections for both my friend's place network as well as my school wireless network.
When I ran > ipconfig /all in school just now, it displayed as follow

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\User> ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC142732397220
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : stlucia.uqconnect.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-F4-90

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : stlucia.uqconnect.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-C0-68-25
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.120.226
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.19.112.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.21.130.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 130.102.128.43
130.102.2.15
203.15.35.15
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 130.102.2.112
Secondary WINS Server . . . . . . : 130.102.5.110
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 03 October 2010 13:22:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 October 2010 13:52:59

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth LAN Access Server Driver
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-99-0A-38

C:\Documents and Settings\User>

​I don't really know what happened with my wireless connection and my laptop, please let me know if there's anything I can do about it. I am currently using a cable to connect the router and my laptop. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again. Here's How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi John
Thanks for your reply. I did that through Wireless Network Connection twice, but it did not work.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Have you disabled all firewalls, maybe something is blocking you?


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks again, John
But disabling my firewall did not get me to any wireless connection


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Other than your Windows Firewall do you have any Security of Firewall Software installed?

Will you be able to access or do you have a permission to access the router? Perhaps, changing the Wireless Channel or Security might help.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks 2xg
I don't have any other security or firewall set up.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

connect your pc to the router via a wired connection. Does it work?

I don't see any mention of you setting a wireless encryption key. If one is set and your pc doesn't have it, you will have a strong signal but no logical connection eg. no connection and no ip except auto assigned ip.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Wand3r3r.
It works when I connect my laptop with the router using a cable.

The wireless encryption key of my laptop is WEP and for the router it is 64 bit WEP
Is there any confict?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try WPA, it generally works better and is much more secure as well.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks John.
Just tried to change the setting to WPA for both my router and my laptop, sadly, my wireless network connection status is still "limited or no connection".


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you connect if you turn off all encryption in the router? Let's see if we can crawl before we walk. :smile:


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi John
No, I still can't connect through wireless turning off all encryption.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's do another test, assign Manual IP to the wireless adapter. Here's the guide. If assigning a Static IP fixed the issue, pls. give it a day or 2 and try changing it back to Auto IP or DHCP.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks 2xg
But the ip address I obtained is invalid, i.e., 169.254.58.17, hence, setting up a Static IP doesn't work.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

chanyikon said:


> Thanks 2xg
> But the ip address I obtained is invalid, i.e., 169.254.58.17, hence, setting up a Static IP doesn't work.


May I ask the IP Addresses that you tried to assigned manually? It needs to be in the same Subnet as your Flatmates are using but use an IP Address that's not being used in your network. Usually the Private IP that you'll use is on the 192.168.X.X range.
Try to do an ipconfig /all from one of your Flatmates computer and use the same Subnet but a diff IP Address not being utilized.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

My flatmate's got 192.169.1.4
So should I go for 192.169.1.2?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Please verify the IP of 192.169.1.4, I think it should have been *192.168.1.4*, for your computer try 192.168.1.6, if it's already taken, your computer will alert you, then try the next number next.


----------



## chanyikon (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks 2xg, I tried 192.168.1.2/ 192.168.1.3/ 192.168.1.4/ 192.168.1.5/ 192.168.1.6
The wireless network is connected but I still cannot go online via wireless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What is the version of XP do you have? Do you have SP3, which is the latest one?

Unplug your wired connection from the router. Can you ping the router's IP = Gateway IP from your Manual IP?
Open up a command prompt and type *ping 192.168.1.1* then press enter. Pls. verify the Gateway IP if it's correct, it's just my wild guess. See if it's timing out or relying?

I don't know if this would help, but we can give it a try, changing the Interface Metric of your Wireless Adapter. Sometimes the wired and wireless connection are fighting, changing the the Interface Metric sometimes help.Here's a guide.


----------

